

Funding a $9 computer on Kickstarter - marklittlewood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32690000

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9505837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9505837)

~~~
marklittlewood
Handy. Thanks greenyoda.

